# Bild einfügen



## pauschpage (20. Oktober 2002)

Hallo !!

Ich habe ein Dokument  "800 x 600" offen, und ich möchte von meinem Desktop ein Bild "bild1.jpg" einfügen.

Wie geht das, das ich das Bild einfüge, nach der Größe, nach der ich es will (nicht so groß wie es geht)

DANKE


----------



## |mo| (20. Oktober 2002)

HI!

Also, wie man das genau macht weiß ich auch nicht, aber du könntest das Bild einfügen, so verkleinern wie du das haben willst und das wiederum ein ein neues Bild einfügen. Damit solte dein Problem eigentlich gelöst sein.

Gruß mo


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. Oktober 2002)

jop,
öffne dein bild1 ganz normal mit PS. über bild > bildgrösse kannst du es dann auf die gewünschte grösse bringen. kopieren und in dein 800*600 bild einfügen.


----------

